# Call of Duty World At War runs slow on my PC



## ww6 (Jan 19, 2011)

I installed Call of Duty World At War on my pc and installed all patches. If I set the resolution to 1280 by 1024 then the game runs very slowly and sometimes lags. So I have to set the resolution to 800 by 600. But then it looks crapy. Whenever I see videos on youtube of the game, it always runs smoothly. Please help.


----------



## Lichemperor (Jan 20, 2011)

How do your computer specs compare to those suggested on the back of the games box? Assuming that you have one.


----------



## ww6 (Jan 19, 2011)

Required:
CPU: AMD 64 3200+/Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz 
RAM: 512MB (XP) / 1GB (VISTA)
HDD: 8 Gigabyte
GPU: 256MB Nvidia 6600GT/ATI Radeon 1600XT

What I Have:
CPU: Intel Pentium D 2.8GHz
RAM: 3 GB (XP)
HDD: With it installed 40 GB Free out of 160 GB
GPU: 256MB Nvidia 6800

I also have Service Pack 3. From what is shown above, my computer meets requirements.​


----------



## ww6 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone have solutions?


----------



## Lichemperor (Jan 20, 2011)

Is this prolem any better?

If not you could try installing the latest drivers for your graphics card as well as the latest version of Direct X.

Sounds more like lack of processing power.
Is your computer over heating?
Make sure you down't have too many programs open in the background while playing.
You can check his using the task manager.


----------



## ww6 (Jan 19, 2011)

The problem is not better. I have direct X 9c installed and an updated graphics driver. I closed all of the unnesesary programs that were running in the background. And I am almost sure it isnt over heating. From a recent post i showed that my processer and video card meets requirements.

What is interesting is that i can run Modern Warefare 2 smoothly with no lags on max resolution.
When i recently got World at War and set the resolution up, the game lagged a lot and ran slowly.
???


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think your cpu is not up to par.

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/

Check this link and choose the game and see if your machine can run.


----------



## ww6 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry for responding so late. My processor is fine. 
It requires a pentium 4 3.0Ghz processor which is a single core processor. 
I have a pentium D 2.8Ghz processor which is a* dual core* processor. A dual core has basicly double the speed of a single core processor of the same Ghz.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did you use the link?


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

ww6 said:


> Sorry for responding so late. My processor is fine.
> It requires a pentium 4 3.0Ghz processor which is a single core processor.
> I have a pentium D 2.8Ghz processor which is a* dual core* processor. A dual core has basicly double the speed of a single core processor of the same Ghz.


Unfortunately it isn't always that simple


----------



## ww6 (Jan 19, 2011)

I used the link and it said my speed was a little low. 
The wierd thing is that i can run Modern Warefare 2 smoothly and MW2 has the same requirements as World at War.


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

im sorry to say that your cpu is NOT adequate in the slightest, never ever go on what it says on the back of the game case, in nearly all circumstances its a load of twoddle.
i ran World at war with a amd 64 x2 5200+ cpu and that was also very rubbish because the cpu just wasnt good enough i wouldnt even say your gfx card is up to par for this game either if im honest, sorry if im coming accross as a bit brutal but thats the long and short of it im afraid.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ww6 said:


> I used the link and it said my speed was a little low.
> The wierd thing is that i can run Modern Warefare 2 smoothly and MW2 has the same requirements as World at War.


One thing to think about here, I don't think the game utilizies both cores.

Perhaps speak to Activsion and see what they say. I'm almost certain the CPU and/or video would be the cause here.


----------



## ww6 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. Based on what you all have said, it would be good for me to get a newer CPU and or GPU. Any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

depends on the mobo. Is this a custom build.


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

on my old system i ran wow with p4 processor
512mb graphics card
and 1gig of ram 
it ran fine near max settings
I would say in order to get the game to run better
i think that you would a ram upgrade to at least 1gig
plus a better card like a gt7600 512mb or better
you can pick both of these up very cheap now 
j


----------



## brian11 (May 6, 2010)

You know call of duty world at war is one of the best graphics enable game. The character detail is very high as well as the bullet impact, fog details. You could see the effect of the leaf of every tree and grass. So you need a good graphics card in order to play the game in a good quality graphics. I do have 9800GT installed in my PC. So I got the game running in high resolution. Do it and I assure you you will be able to play the game good.

*computer repair USA*


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

have you tried COD black ops the detail is amazing as well as the game play.
as said i used to play wow using the gt7600 512mb and it ran great.
d


----------

